# New Stucco Paint



## czego82 (Nov 14, 2016)

Using Loxon Concrete N Masonry Primer and SW Emerald Paint. 
After rolling on first coat of primer, it seems like a lot of it is absorbed and shade of concrete can be seen. Is that OK to paint or should I apply second coat of primer?
Thank you


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

One coat of Loxon is fine. I've never had to apply 2. It's ok if some of the concrete can be seen through the primer film.


----------



## czego82 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you, what about the paint? Single coat or two?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

To be safe, spot prime your patches or what not with the paint. 

If the whole house/building looks dry still, a good thick coat of paint should work. Emerald Exterior is good stuff, but expensive. So 1 fat coat would be better for the pocket than 2 or 3 coats. I'd rather burn primer if I'm unsure than the paint. Loxon isn't cheap either, but probably still less than Emerald.

Let us know how it goes.

P.S.
Good call on using the Loxon Primer. Most guys try to paint right over the concrete based stucco systems and then have them fail. Better to put a conditioner or primer prior to top coating.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I always spray and backroll a heavy first and then spray only a thinner second coat to even everything out. Also depends on the color, lighter colors will take two.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Loxon, 2 coats of superpaint. It'll have a bit more flex than emerald which is good on stucco...not to mention the cost. Either way, much like fresh drywall, if the stucco is new it'll suck up the primer and the first coat (backrolled) will likely be uneven. A 2nd coat should build the proper millage and even out the sheen.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Although I don't paint much stucco, I worked on a house 2 years ago the stucco was so rough that we primed with Loxon followed by 2 coats of Ultra Spec 500 all backrolled. Even then we still had some pin holes in the finish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't worry about the Loxon not hiding. The only reason it has any pigment at all is so you can see if it has been applied. Two coats of topcoat should be fine.


----------

